# Why We choose Tilt and Shift Lens to be our Wide angle lens ?



## surapon (Dec 31, 2013)

Dear Friends,
Yres, I am very lucky to have Canon TS-E 24 mm F/ 3.5 L MK II for 6-7 Months, And Use as Every days Lens for 85% of shooting. I love Total Super sharp form corners to corners of the Picture. I do not know why, Until I read this Article, And want to share with you.
Enjoy.
Surapon

http://www.oopoomoo.com/2012/03/seven-advantages-of-using-tilt-shift-lenses/


----------



## MovingViolations (Jan 6, 2014)

Having shot 4x5 with the perspective control allowed by the bellows I completely understand. I'm looking at both the Canon 24 and the new Schneider 28mm. The new design of the Schneider looks like a very prime piece of engineering. If only there were some sample images for it. Rental seems like the way to test once it is released. The 28mm is missing from this PDF doc but it can be found on the net.

http://www.schneideroptics.com/pdfs/photo/PC-TS%20Anleitung%201-12%20en.PDF

Schneider took a completely different approach to PC than Nikon or Canon did.


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

MovingViolations said:


> Having shot 4x5 with the perspective control allowed by the bellows I completely understand. I'm looking at both the Canon 24 and the new Schneider 28mm. The new design of the Schneider looks like a very prime piece of engineering. If only there were some sample images for it. Rental seems like the way to test once it is released. The 28mm is missing from this PDF doc but it can be found on the net.
> 
> http://www.schneideroptics.com/pdfs/photo/PC-TS%20Anleitung%201-12%20en.PDF
> 
> Schneider took a completely different approach to PC than Nikon or Canon did.



Thanks, Dear MovingViolations.
Thanks for another Idea of the difference approach of the Design of This T&S Lens.
One thing that I fell in love with Canon TS-E 24 mm F/ 3.5 L MK II = Not only Tilt or/ And Shift, But Also I can rotate the Both T & S in all 360 degree angle= That I can Control the Total DOF( Thickness/ Distant) and The Vertical Perspective control at the same time. AND The BIG PLUS is This LENS is great in Super High Contrast in Colors with CPL Filter

Have a great work week, Sir.
Surapon


----------

